# Delete Self Post.



## jeremy506 (Dec 19, 2009)

Just say you made a silly post, you can't delete it.
A little X button beside it would be good.


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2009)

.


----------



## jeremy506 (Dec 19, 2009)

But not delete it.


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2009)

But by editing it to something else it's as good as deleting it. Look at my above post.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe. Team Cyclops has a delete option, so does Fattass, so a delete option here would be helpful, especially in cases of double threads, double posts, or a useless/accidental thread, or something.


----------



## Law (Dec 19, 2009)

The current problem would get worse, less people would think before posting, more shit replies would occur with people thinking "It's okay, I can delete it later".


----------



## T-hug (Dec 19, 2009)

The only way this would ever happen is if it only applied to the opening post of a topic.
It would also only be allowed if there were no replies to the topic.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> The only way this would ever happen is if it only applied to the opening post of a topic.
> It would also only be allowed if there were no replies to the topic.


Yes, I remember this discussion before.

What about if it was the latest reply in a topic, or it was a double post of some sort, also at the end of a topic?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been on boards where this happens before; all to often have good threads been "deleted" when the OP or question asker has their reply. Granted editing produces the same effect but I have never seen it be as disruptive.

Frankly though if the post bothers you report it and a passing staff member should be able to take care of it.


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

If you delete your post and someone has quoted it your post wouldn't be gone, it would be still quoted in that persons post.
Just edit.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2009)

I posted a mod for this a while ago, but it got ignored as usual


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe if people have the option to delete their very last post and no others this could be a semi-god idea (in instances of accidental double posting, posting in the wrong thread and so on). But as people have already said you can just edit your posts anyway, and if it really needs to be completely removed you could just report it.

Im not too keen on this idea though personally, because on several occasions I have seen people throw a tantrum and start editing all their posts to blank. That is bad enough but at least you can see that at some point the post existed, and you can see when it was edited. And also it could prove to be extremely disruptive and confusing if posts just started to get randomly deleted by people for their own spurious reasons.

I don't know, I can just see this being easily abused if people had the option to do it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

What if only people of a certain class could do it? (No noobs, for instance)


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> What if only people of a certain class could do it? (No noobs, for instance)


And how would you classify all "non-noobs" as you so dearly calls it?


----------



## jeremy506 (Dec 19, 2009)

A noob has less than 50 posts.
A noob has bad grammer.
A noob asks questions repeatedly.
A noob celebrates National Kick the Ginger Day.
A noob is g-  Not very normal.


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

Skullcollector said:
			
		

> A noob has less than 50 posts.



i dare you to say that he is a noob
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196514


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2009)

Skullcollector said:
			
		

> A noob has less than 50 posts.
> A noob has bad grammer.
> A noob asks questions repeatedly.
> A noob celebrates National Kick the Ginger Day.
> A noob is g-  Not very normal.


A person with less than 50 posts could be a frequent lurker - that doesn't make him a "noob".
Bad grammar has less to do with "noobiness" and more to do with a need to improve your language.
If I were to ask questions frequently - would that make me a "noob"?
-
So you're saying that only "normal" persons aren't "noobs". Then here's a question, what is a normal person really? In my opinion there is no such thing as a normal person as there isn't a single person on the earth that is exactly like me or any other of you. So by going by your logic and my reasoning that'd make everyone a "noob" meaning that no one ever should be allowed to do such a thing as deleting their own post, which afaik is exactly how it is now.

Happy?


----------



## jeremy506 (Dec 19, 2009)

" "normal" persons aren't "noobs". " 

Nomal *people* ..


----------



## david432111 (Dec 19, 2009)

I've seen on a few other forums where you can delete your post up to 30 min. after you posted it. 
Would probably work pretty well here too.


----------



## Law (Dec 19, 2009)

Skullcollector said:
			
		

> " "normal" persons aren't "noobs". "
> 
> Nomal *people* ..









Oh and people who correct other people's use of language = "noob" (oh, plus "persons" is a word).


----------



## jeremy506 (Dec 19, 2009)

Just say you made a silly post, you can't delete it.
A little X button beside it would be good.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, a timer function could work better


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2009)

Skullcollector said:
			
		

> " "normal" persons aren't "noobs". "
> 
> *Nomal* *people* ..


I am very sorry for not having English as my native language... No wait, I'm not. I'm not sorry, because all you're doing is playing the occasional grammar nazi that appears now and then. And imagine the irony when you misspell "normal" when trying to correct me.

And let's not forget that "persons" is actually a correct word in that sentence. Go look it up.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2009)

So what was this thread about again?

Anyway, in my opinion the more experienced and long term members here would probably have the least need for the delete function anyway.


----------



## Law (Dec 19, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Skullcollector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha oh wow, I didn't even notice that.

(Bet he wishes he could delete that post and claimed he never made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 19, 2009)

Nope, there will never be a delete post option for members. If someone gained access to your account, they could take advantage of such a feature. Alternatively if you ragequit the site you might feel inclined in your haste to delete your previous posts, which disrupts the topics and replies of yourself and others. Stripping them of context. _Topic closed._


----------

